# fairly new mum - Moving to Hong Kong with baby



## NicoleD (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi - my husband and I will probably be moving to Hong Kong at the end of this year. Our son will be just over 1 year old then. I will probably not be working (at least not for a while) and I was wondering where to start in terms of finding a location to live ?
We like to be fairly close to new territories but do not really desire living in the middle of the buzzing lifestyle as we have a small child. I do wish to be around people (expats?) in order to get a bit of a social life started too.
Any thoughts and ideas? apartments seem to be the best ideas? or town houses?

Also, I don't know if there are any other mums there that moved with their husband and child but i would really like to hear your thoughts about any nursery or help with the household/babysitters? I am a bit hesitant for a live-in help but it seems quite common (as not many nurseries)? Just good to know for when I do start working or maybe do a course.
Thanks a lot,

Nicole


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

NicoleD said:


> Hi - my husband and I will probably be moving to Hong Kong at the end of this year. Our son will be just over 1 year old then. I will probably not be working (at least not for a while) and I was wondering where to start in terms of finding a location to live ?
> We like to be fairly close to new territories but do not really desire living in the middle of the buzzing lifestyle as we have a small child. I do wish to be around people (expats?) in order to get a bit of a social life started too.
> Any thoughts and ideas? apartments seem to be the best ideas? or town houses?
> 
> ...


Hello Nicole

you will find lots of expats in the Discovery Bay or Sai Kung.

Another thing is that you will need to plan for your child's education in Hong Kong. The website below will be a good start - 

Home | English Schools Foundation

Your hesitance regarding live in help is well founded as many of them are the cause of marriage breakdowns - stealing husbands from the wives in the families they work for.

Open a Hong Kong bank account before leaving the UK. HSBC offers this service and details are in the link below - 

Overseas Account: open an account abroad | HSBC UK

You can also exchange your UK driving licence to a Hong Kong one without a test, see link below - 

http://www.td.gov.hk/filemanager/common/td63a(2016.4)_e-fillable_eng.pdf


----------



## areucra (Aug 15, 2016)

The above post is extremely useful. I believe that the best thing to do with regards to a helper is to wait till you have lived in Hong Kong for 6-12 months before making a decision about whether or not to get a helper. 

Once you have established what sort of life you will have out here and settled down with your son and Husband, you will have a much easier time figuring out what you want in terms of a maid.


----------

